

Multi-player piano - maxjaderberg
http://www.multiplayerpiano.com/

======
blackhole
Completely impractical but hilarious. Would be significantly more practical if
there was a way to have private rooms instead of just making a new one that is
inevitably overrun.

------
lazerwalker
Smule's launch-era iPad piano app (maybe it was called 'Magic Piano'?) had a
similar feature, but it was only you and one other anonymous person. I thought
that was a lot more effective, since if the two of you could figure out how to
coordinate without speaking/chatting you could have a really fantastic jam;
the massive number of people on this makes it hard to create anything that
doesn't resemble complete cacophony.

------
The_Sponge
More fun than playing the piano: following someone's cursor and watching them
try to shake you off.

~~~
manojlds
Open multiple tabs and play with the mouse while continuously switching the
tabs ( with keyboard shortcut like ctrl+tab)

------
joshontheweb
Pretty sweet! I think real-time social collaborative apps like this are going
to become more prominent.

Our multi-player beat machine <http://eightbitbeats.com>

~~~
antihero
I can't get that to work :(

------
siavosh
This is magical, I can't correlate the combination of visual/symbolic/musical
elements to any real world analogues. Auditory/musical interactions should be
explored by more people in the startup community.

------
p9idf
Here's a multi-player synthesizer: <http://synth.media.mit.edu/patchwerk/>

------
nau-ka
It seems like there’s a lot of room for expansion in terms of music software
and games. Off the top of my head: Allow musicians to attach their instruments
to the computer and play duets with friends or strangers. Use software to
practice a song and analyze where you make the most mistakes. Make a game out
of it – sight reading competitions, short duets, music battles (ala
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-FdX1D5hVg>). Vote performances up and down…

~~~
est
The Internet lag is killing it.

------
Gatsky
Time for a turing-esque test... can you reliably distinguish 50 random people
playing a web piano with their mouse from an avant garde piano composition?

------
brink
I really don't understand why every simple demo of websockets makes it to the
front page. Multi-player paint, multi-player piano, multi-player chord
riffs... It's all just small variations on the same technology. I don't really
see what valuable lesson we're supposed to take away from this when a simple
websockets demo makes it to the front page again and again.

~~~
user24
Eh, it's still a fairly new technology, it's interesting (and fun) to see what
people are doing with it, what it's capable of, and so on.

------
z0ot
ok..just wasted two hours.. need a way to select the starting key for your
keyboard so you can really rock this thing.

~~~
udp
Yeah, definitely need a way to jump up/down an octave.

~~~
Synthpixel
Hold down shift.

~~~
udp
Ah, nice. I still can't get any _lower_ than the bottom row, though.

~~~
diN0bot
hold down ctrl

------
memset
This is the coolest thing.

Another feature request: Chat! So that we can coordinate with each other to
play a song!

~~~
jasomill
Nah — that'd be too easy. It's more interesting to see how people learn to
communicate solely through the keyboard.

Besides, actually attempting to perform "for real" over the Internet would
quickly lead to latency-induced frustration — WLAN MIDI is bad enough!

------
rektide
Do ya'll know about the Sugar Project's Collaborative Activities (Sugar is the
UI that once was OLPC)? It uses multi-computer DBus Tubes to enable cross
system activities: here's their multi-player MIDI environment where kids can
jam together via each of their' computers' on screen or real MIDI devices.

------
udp
It keeps freezing up for me. I can see everyone playing just fine, but as soon
as I hit a few notes everything stops and I get "Offline Mode".

Tried Firefox 11 and Chromium 17.0.963.83 (Arch Linux) and Chrome 17.0.963.56
(OS X).

------
jamesjyu
This is actually pretty fascinating. People are making rooms for specific
songs (like rickrolling), and people are generally trying to play the
requested songs in each of the rooms :)

------
alextgordon
Could really do with having private hidden rooms, so I can play with a few
friends without having the whole world barge in.

~~~
jaredsohn
You can do this. In the bottom left you can choose among existing rooms or
create your own. If you create your own room, you have the option of making it
private/hidden (although it seems like it becomes public whenever the server
is reset.)

You can also instantly create your own room by adding /[roomname] to the url
(although I don't know if this makes them public or private.)

------
dbalatero
Can you post the keyboard key layout?

~~~
srj55
look at the js file

var key_binding = { 65: n("gs"), 90: n("a"), 83: n("as"), 88: n("b"), 67:
n("c", 1), 70: n("cs", 1), 86: n("d", 1), 71: n("ds", 1), 66: n("e", 1), 78:
n("f", 1), 74: n("fs", 1), 77: n("g", 1), 75: n("gs", 1), 188: n("a", 1), 76:
n("as", 1), 190: n("b", 1), 191: n("c", 2), 222: n("c#", 2),

    
    
    		49: n("gs", 1),
    		81: n("a", 1),
    		50: n("as", 1),
    		87: n("b", 1),
    		69: n("c", 2),
    		52: n("cs", 2),
    		82: n("d", 2),
    		53: n("ds", 2),
    		84: n("e", 2),
    		89: n("f", 2),
    		55: n("fs", 2),
    		85: n("g", 2),
    		56: n("gs", 2),
    		73: n("a", 2),
    		57: n("as", 2),
    		79: n("b", 2),
    		80: n("c", 3),
    		189: n("cs", 3),
    		219: n("d", 3),
    		187: n("ds", 3),
    		221: n("e", 3)
    	};

------
10dpd
Are there any good tutorials that provide an implementation walkthrough of
this kind of app?

------
comex
Didn't work for me in Safari; I had to open Chrome to see any key presses.

------
jjcm
Can I set up a private session with only my friends?

------
flux_w42
Support for an azerty keyboard would be great :)

------
hajrice
i somehow feel if you implemented this tech. onto a website multiplayer viewer
it'd be really cool. like, reddit for example.

------
manojlds
It is more like multiplayer follow the mouse.

------
xarien
Very neat, but my ears do not thank you...

